
Samsung Caught Using Apple Watch Design Figures in a Recent Patent Filing - TwoFactor
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2016/08/samsung-caught-using-apple-watch-design-figures-in-a-recent-patent-filing.html
======
bluehazed
Here's a better, less rabid article:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/04/samsung-patent-apple-
wat...](http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/04/samsung-patent-apple-watch-
images/)

~~~
TwoFactor
Thats actually where I saw it, but it cited the one I posted as the original.
Wasn't sure which to post.

